

How to go from a beginner to intermediate developer - timothychung
http://www.builderau.com.au/program/soa/10-tips-to-go-from-a-beginner-to-intermediate-developer/0,339024614,339296318,00.htm

======
abyssknight
Learn that you don't know everything. :) It's hard, but definitely essential
to hitting that next plain of existence.

------
patio11
Ship.

~~~
tralfam
1)Write software. There's a whole group out there that talks more about
writing software than they actually code. Avoid these programmers. Most
lessons are best remembered "the hard way."

